# Back to the Kern



## wingshooter1002 (Jun 23, 2007)

i went out to the kern river with a friend of mine for the past two days. the first day was horrible. we got out there late, everyone was in the holes we wanted, and whats more, the wind was so bad, every time we tried to cast, somthing terrible happened. lost flies, fly got stuck in gary's head, no im serious. look.







but it was really beautiful out there. see...






i caught alot of dinks like this one.






but hey they are still fish right? and beautiful. these werent stockers. i caught many like this one, and gary was pulling in bigger fish like these.





















guess it was just his weekend. lol. needless to say, we had a good time. all the good ones were caught today. we put yesterday to sleep after i lost 3 flies in 30 min, one of wich was to a trout that would have been the biggest of my life. i saw him rise to a western coachman fished dry, then when i saw him engulf in it, i set the hook, he peeled drag and pow. my leader busted because my reel jammed. its old and i need a new one. then after gary got the fly in his head, we decided, it wasnt our day and called it quits. but day 2 was awesome.


----------



## Jim (Jun 23, 2007)

Man that water looks awesome! Xmytruck hooked another buddy in the cheek with a husky jerk type bait last year. A few inches from the eye. :shock:


----------



## RnRCircus (Jun 29, 2007)

Native trout are the greatest.


----------



## redbug (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice report and I love the pictures 

A hook in the head is a sign that you needed to stay home a drink...

Wayne


----------



## G3 Bassman (Jul 2, 2007)

Always love going to the Kern River this time of year. I think of it as, "It's not if you catch any trout at the Kern, it's just the enjoyment of being in pursuit of the trout that matters." It is such a beautiful area.


----------

